# woodlice for BD?



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

Is it okay to feed either european or tropical woodlice to BD?
Does anyone know the nutrition content?
Protein/Fat ratio?
I am feeding roaches at the moment and woodlice seen very similar but I gather from care sheet they eat mould. Would this be an issue to my BD?
Thanks


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

European and tropical woodlice are good high calcium foods. However the likelihood of your beardie being interested is pretty low.

The Trop woodlice are a maximum of about 8mm long!!!

European woodlice are slightly larger but your beardie is only going to be interested in them while very small if at all.


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Our young beardies love 'em!

The adults also go for the woodlice but it would take alot to fill their bellies. Like us eating peanuts.





Freespirit said:


> Is it okay to feed either european or tropical woodlice to BD?
> Does anyone know the nutrition content?
> Protein/Fat ratio?
> I am feeding roaches at the moment and woodlice seen very similar but I gather from care sheet they eat mould. Would this be an issue to my BD?
> Thanks


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks, I think I will give them a go. Mozart is still small so should be okay with them right now. 
I hope when older he can just eat more of them? Cannot see why he would turn his nose up at their size?


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

any reason why you want to feed woodlice ahead of roaches? as said, woodlice are fine, if a little small. but roaches are easier to breed and larger. so youll need less of them.


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

Well roaches was always the plan and is what he is being fed mainly at the moment.
I intended to have a colony but have found as they grow bigger they start to creep me out a little.
I would get used to that if I have to of course but I woudl be happier with something smaller if he likes them too.


----------



## tainieberry (Feb 20, 2012)

*beardies and woodlice*

my beardies are full grown and love woodlice, I keep colony's of them, and keep topping up my Viv's, so they can eat them at will don't need dusting as they are full of calcium, I keep roaches as well to feed to the beardies I also have quite a few Gecko's and they too love woodlice more so than roaches, by the way if you go collecting them out of the garden as I do make sure you don't feed them straight away in case they have been near any chemicals, I use these after a fortnight and during that time you can give them good things to eat:welcome:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

I was recently going to start a silent brown cricket colony but I have been thinking about woodlice instead. Any particular way how I can start and take care of them? what is their life cycle and how long would it take for them to grow to adult sizes?


----------



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi, This lady has made a good caresheet for woodlice as food for bearded dragons: http://www.gemstone-dragons.com/breedingwoodlice.htm 

credit goes to Gemstone Dragons


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

The other bonus about the woodlice is that they will help clean up.
I have 100 tropicals arriving tomorrow or the day after, which I'm using to start a colony and also top up my planted snake viv. I also have some Adult Madagascan tiger striped hissing cockroaches arriving in a couple of days, to start a colony of those.....I might even try a few woodlice in there to see if they'll keep those clean.

But I'd def try the Woodlice if you can :2thumb:

Hamish.


----------



## tonks (Sep 13, 2010)

What do you intend to feed them to?

I've been thinking of trying woodlice on my leopard geckos but I think they need a higher humity then they would find in a leo viv..?


----------



## LDG23 (Aug 18, 2021)

Freespirit said:


> Well roaches was always the plan and is what he is being fed mainly at the moment.
> I intended to have a colony but have found as they grow bigger they start to creep me out a little.
> I would get used to that if I have to of course but I woudl be happier with something smaller if he likes them too.


This made me laugh, they also creep me out. I was eating vegetable crisps in the dark and somehow a big mama roach got in the bag. I thought it was a beetroot crisp and I couldn’t understand why it stuck to my hand. No more big roachies here!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

LDG23 said:


> This made me laugh, they also creep me out. I was eating vegetable crisps in the dark and somehow a big mama roach got in the bag. I thought it was a beetroot crisp and I couldn’t understand why it stuck to my hand. No more big roachies here!


You found a 2009 thread to reply to!


----------

